# Telemann Staier



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Bas said:


> Jan Dismas Zelenka - Litaniae Lauretanae
> By Nancy Argenta [soprano], Michael Chance [counter tenor singing alto parts], Christope Prégardien [tenor], Gordon Jones [bass], Stuttgarter Kammerchor, Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra, Frieder Bernius [dir.], on Deutsche Harmonia Mundi
> 
> 
> ...


----------

